# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Welke schoenen zijn dan wel goed?

## peteroomens

In bijgaande serie wordt vermeld welk schoeisel *niet* goed is . . . ik vraag me dan af welk schoeisel dan *wel* goed is ?  :Confused: 

http://www.nieuwsblad.be/article/det...34&pid=2847801

Peter.

----------


## Raimun

> In bijgaande serie wordt vermeld welk schoeisel *niet* goed is . . . ik vraag me dan af welk schoeisel dan *wel* goed is ? 
> 
> [Peter.


Het gaat hier blijkbaar enkel over dames schoenen ??!!
Zouden alle mannen dan toch goed geschoeid met hun twee voeten op de grond staan ??  :Cool:

----------


## peteroomens

Tja Raimun, als je het zo bekijkt...
Overigens denk ik dat de punters die nu voor de heren in de mode zijn, eveneens niet geweldig zijn.

----------

